# 1st Layout not so great- Now it's OK



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

All but my water tank, 1914 fire truck & 1915 vintage traffic lights is installed now. I am ok with this layout. It has 34 trees and two bushes. About 8 posts down is layout without landscaping.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Street level picture


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Night view.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're making good progress, any layout is a ongoing effort.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

You got that looking pretty good!


----------

